# Door window



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

*Door window*

The door windows on the TT are quite complicated in fitting and operation, requiring the window to automatically drop on door opening and raise again when closing in order to effect a seal. Whilst generally reliable the galss can come loose causing wind noise at speed, the cable can jam with corrosion, dirt or wear. Audi recommend new lower torque motors to fix jamming issues but this may not work and may cause other issues. Glass adjustment is critical and glass can work loose over time, both of which can cause wind noise.

*2-3cm drop issue:* An odd quirk of the window controller causing the window to drop too much.

*More window drop issues:* Expanding on the previous description and including more information about roll back excess torque etc.

*How to...*

*Jammed window motor how to free it off:* If your window motor jamms here's how to free it off and possibly avoid having the same issue again. Sometimes the cable may become rusted or corroded however and the solution is replacement ....
*Window cable replacement how to:* How to replace a worn or damaged window cable regulator. This comprehensive write up includes details of removing the door card, sub frame and glass as well as correct replacement of the cable and adjustment of glass/sub frame assembly to eliminate wind noise.
*Door switch how to 1:* The door microswitch is integral to operation of the window and courtesy light etc. It can wear and fail. Here is a full discussion of a potential fix.
*Door switch how to 2:* Finally the correct door switch part is identified in this thread.

*Window reset - * When your window doesn't go down automatically on opening the door or the one-touch window operation doesn't work anymore:

ignition on 
windows all the way down 
windows all the way up, let go of switches 
push them up again and hold for 3-5 seconds 
ignition off

*Tips...*

:!: When closing your door, do not push the glass - over time this can work the glass clamp bolts loose. Push the door body or use the door handle instead.

:!: To test if your glass is loose, possibly causing wind noise; open the door, grab hold of the top corner of the glass and waggle it in and out. It should be stiff and solid but if you are not sure compare it to the other door as the two are not likely to have had the same wear and tear :wink:

:!: If you are replacing a smashed door window glass try and get an original pattern glass with four point mounting (two holes and two half clamped edge points. Some replacement glass supplied for the TT has shorter glass that doesn't reach the second clamp washer and so the window is not held so rigid. The glass curve is also different and will cause great difficulty in achieving correct sub frame adjustment with the adjusters hard over. Here's the original glass mounting:















]

etc


----------

